# Ankum und drumzu



## jojo2 (8. September 2007)

Tach liebe leute,
ich probier mal hier in MTB-News ein Quasiboard für alle Fahrer und Fahrerinnen aus Ankum und drumherum zu etablieren, damit keiner mehr während der Arbeitszeit von meinen e-mails zum Mountainbiken genervt wird. Und diejenigen, die MTB-News.de noch nicht kennen, werden bestimmt das eine oder andere Interessante hier finden.
In diesem Sinne: 
Wir sehen uns!
JausF


Fährt von Euch jemand am Sonntag 09.09. um Ankum oder um Engter herum oder im Teuto?


----------



## jojo2 (13. September 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne:
> Wir sehen uns!
> JausF



Hallo Zusammen.
Sehen tun wir uns immer wieder Mittwochs (und am kommenden Samstag - vor dem Laden 14 Uhr - wenn es nicht schneit, hat Jürgen gesagt), 
nur schreiben 
schreiben tut hier keiner (so oft wie ich).
Aber da ich gefragt worden bin:

Ja, stimmt! Wenn man hier selbst einen Eintrag vornehmen oder antworten möchte, muss man sich zunächst anmelden. 
Die Anmeldung geht recht fix (siehe oben "Kontrollzentrum").
Anmeldung hat den Vorteil, dass man selbst schreiben darf, und dass man (per email) benachrichtigt wird, wenn es wieder eine Antwort zu diesem Thema gibt.
An anderer Stelle bin ich bereits längere Zeit angemeldet und bin seither zu dem dortigen Thema immer auf dem Laufenden, Verpflichtungen sind mir keine entstanden und Werbemüll gibt es auch nicht.


habe ich´s schon gesagt?:
Wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newjoe (15. September 2007)

1


----------



## jojo2 (15. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,
nun scheint es amtlich, es schneit nicht. Einer Fahrt steht heute nichts mehr im Wege. Der liebe Gott hat die Wolken bestimmt fortgeblasen, um schöne Fotos fürs Archiv zu bekommen.
Allen, die bereits unterwegs sind (Burkhardt und Sven) viel Spaß.
Ich bin heute um 14 Uhr zu einer Spontantour am Laden - Butterbrötchen selber mitbringen.

Uns viel Spaß
(Stefan, wo bist Du?)
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...
> um schöne Fotos fürs Archiv zu bekommen...





Nun ja, der vergangene Sonntag liegt bereits einige Tage zurück, aber es hat ein bißchen gedauert bis ich die Bildchen zusammengestellt hatte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXx1x4wkiB4
[YT="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXx1x4wkiB4"][/YT]
(´tschuldigung für die schlechte Qualität, ich arbeite noch dran)

Am kommenden Sonntag sind wir ja auch wieder unterwegs?!
engter, Wadenkneifer, Picknickkorb dürfen wir nicht vergessen. macht jemand Bildchen?
(Wo ist Stefan?)

Wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (23. September 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> engter, Wadenkneifer
> Wir sehn uns
> JausF



Das war der Wadenkneifer!
 bzw. das ist der Wadenkneifer. Ist vielleicht nicht wirklich in den Waden, es sind bei mir eher die Oberschenkel. Und ich habe ein bisschen das Gefühl, als bliebe mir diese Erinnerung noch ein paar Tage erhalten. Oberschenkeldrücker, wäre aber vielleicht auch nicht son toller Name.

Burkhard, Heiko, Stefan und ich wollten einen schönen Tag auf dem Rad verbringen - und den hatten wir: Bestes Ausflugswetter! Heiko und Burkhard tat die frische Luft und die Sonne wirklich gut. Beide bekamen wieder etwas Farbe ins Gesicht. Burkhard hatte die Nacht davor Geburtstag (herzliche Glückwünsche Jörg S. ?) gefeiert und Heiko hatte in der gleichen Nacht einen Weggen wegzubringen... Glaube beide wären heute lieber im Emsland gefahren oder in der Lüneburger Heide, aber beide sind die 50 km Strecke vom Wadenkneifer gefahren. Krass! Mein vollsten Respekt haben noch einige der anderen Mitfahrenden. Da waren Männer dabei, die waren mindestens 70 - wenn nicht älter und die sind die 75 km-Tour gefahren! Unglaublich! Ich wäre am liebsten ein paar Kilometer neben denen her gefahren und hätte mich mit ihnen über die letzten 100 Jahre Radsportgeschichte unterhalten. Und den einen hätte ich schon noch ganz gerne nach seinem Lederhelm befragt (hatte nicht Rudi Altig das gleiche Modell?)  aber wir wollten schon weiter, denn Burkhard hat heute nochmal Geburtstag zu feiern - nämlich seinen eigenen: Viel Spaß noch

Für mich war es die erste Veranstaltung dieser Art. Ich war überrascht wie komplikationslos alles ablief. Vielleicht waren es diesmal wieder über 300 Teilnehmer. Aber als wir ankamen, lungerten da nur ein paar Dutzend Mountainbiker auf ihren Rädern herum und plauschten miteinander. Wir haben bloß unsere fünf Euro Startgebühr bezahlen müssen und konnten dann losfahren. Es gab kein riesiges Starterfeld, aus dem die Härtesten als erste in den Wald einfahren würden, sondern jeder konnte zwischen 10 und 11:00 Uhr kommen und losfahren, wie es ihm am besten passte. War ein guter Einstieg für einen netten kleinen Ausflug.
Wir vier sind dann auch irgendwann losgefahren und hatten zunächst auch viel Zeit zum Plaudern, denn die Strecke ging leider erst über viel Asphalt und Schotter (auch am Kanal entlang) bis es endlich mal auch in den Wald hineinging. Die Streckenführung habe sich dieses Jahr nach den Waldschäden richten und deswegen viel Forstautobahnen und Asphaltstrecken aufnehmen müssen - insgesamt passte das aber schon, ich will nicht meckern. 
Im Wald ging es natürlich gleich bergauf (von wegen der Farbe für Burkhard und Heiko) und bald auch wieder bergab. Vorsicht gefährliche Abfahrt stand auf einem Schild, wirklich knifflig war lediglich das Moor am Ende der Abfahrt mitten in einer Kurve... 
Schwierig war es an keiner Stelle, sicherlich konnte jeder mit der Strecke zurechtkommen.
Es gab einige Verpflegungsstationen und da konnte man sich mit reichlich Getränken, Kuchen und Bananen eindecken, die Radsportabteilung des TuS Engter hat uns alle bestens versorgt - es war wie Sonntags bei Muttern, mit viel Besuch von Verwandten und Freunden der Familie, echt nett. 
Nett und freundlich war das Miteinander unter den Fahrern ohnehin. Ich habe nur einige mitbekommen, die mit sich selbst kämpften, sich ärgerten und daran verzweifelten, dass doch noch einer vor ihnen war (die Geschichte von dem Hasen und dem Igel). Vielen anderen konnte ich einfach ein Gespräch aufzwingen und so wurde die ganze Geschichte doch recht kurzweilig. Zwei Herforder erzählten mir, dass sie regelmäßig nach Engter kommen, um auch mal im platten Land fahren zu können. Na danke! Das müssen die mir erzählen als es bergauf geht und mein Puls bei 174 liegt! Die habe ich dann aber stehen lassen! Plattes Land!
An zwei Stellen mussten sich die Fahrer und Fahrerinnen für die Streckenlänge entscheiden: für die 20 oder 50 km und dann 50 oder aber 75 km. Bei der letzten Gabelung haben wir vier uns aufgeteilt und uns dann am Ziel bei Kaffee und Kuchen, bei Bratwurst und alkfreiem Weizen  wieder getroffen. Echt nett das Ganze.
Von einem Bremer habe ich unterwegs erfahren, dass CTF (-Wadenkneifer) "Crosstouristikfahrt" oder so ähnlich heißt. Na ja, also so wirklich viel habe ich tourismusmäßig von der Landschaft und den Sehenswürdigkeiten nicht mitbekommen (dass rechter Hand mal zwischendurch Kalkriese und das Museum liegen müsste, wusste ich, wahrgenommen habe ich das aber nicht), Dafür sind mir einzelne Singletrails sehr wohl noch in Erinnerung. Anstiege? Anstiege gab´s glaub ich keine, was bleibt sind eher die Abfahrten, mit oder ohne Moorbad. Was auch bleibt sind der Trupp Holländer, an den ich mich zwischendurch gehängt hatte. Ich weiß jetzt: Wenn die dezent mit der rechten  Hand nach links wedeln, dient das nicht als zusätzlicher Antrieb, sondern bedeutet, dass rechts etwas überholt wird oder entgegenkommt und man soll nach links ausweichen. Analog gilt das für die linke Hand nach rechts. So bewegte sich dieser Zug lindwurmartig und geräuschlos über die Radwege (die teils auch befahren wurde). Für mich Anfänger war so was neu und wirklich beeindruckend. Beeindruckend auch, dass die jeden Wagen zum Halten brachten, wenn die 15 Leuten geschlossen die Strasse kreutzten. (Beim ersten (!) Mal habe ich noch artig am Straßenrand gewartet)
Von denen hatte ich mich dann aber auch verabschiedet, ich wollte noch ein paar mehr Leute kennenlernen. Habe dann aber nur noch die Verbissenen getroffen, die Angst zu haben schienen, dass man sich in deren Windschatten ausruhen könnte. Die haben mir dann auf den verbleibenden Abfahrten gezeigt, was ne Harke ist und haben mich Staub schlucken lassen. 
Das Weizen am Ende hat den aber auch runtergespült und für mich ist klar, dass man da im nächsten Jahr auch wieder mitfahren sollte - vielleicht aber mit Kamera. Eigentlich ist biken für mich ja essen und trinken,ne kamera in der Hand zu halten ist dann oft ein bißchen schwierig. Ich könnte die Kamera aber mal wieder auf dem Helm festmachen und euch ein paar Bilder zeigen. Besser aber noch: Ihr kommt einfach mit, zu Kaffee und Kuchen und so
Bis dahin (nächsten Mittwoch?)
JausF
(ich weiss jetzt, wo Stefan ist)


----------



## jojo2 (30. September 2007)

Mal was anderes:
Wir sind ja momentan recht allein in Ankum. So viele von uns turnen ja gereade mit ihren Rädern in Flachau herum. Haben wohl gutes Wetter und bestimmt klasse Touren - allerschönste Grüße!

Wir Daheimgebliebenen müssen uns also irgendwie selber beschäftigen.
Ursprünglich wollte ich noch etwas detailierter auf das Thema Essen und Trinken beim Biken eingehen - aber wer will das schon lesen?
Also nun doch was anderes.
Bei den Vertriders.com fand ich folgende Übungsanleitung:

http://www.vertriders.com/news/032b31999f0284102/d000.htm

Ich finde, damit könnte man ja unsere nächste Tour mal würzen. Wohin fahren wir eigentlich am Tag der Deutschen Einheit mal gemeinsam - so ganz einträchtig? 

Wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## baiano (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo JausF, 

ich habe mir gestern mal Euer Video reingetan. Das was man erkennen konnte sah ja gar nicht so schlecht aus. Ist das tatsächlich irgendwo um Ankum und drumzu? Komme aus Neuenkirchen(Vechta) und es wäre ja mal interessant wenn mein Horizont Richtung Westen auch noch erweitert werde könnte.  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zu einer gemeinsamen Runde in Ankum? Könnte Euch als Gegenleistung auch mal durch die Dammer Berge führen falls ihr euch dort noch nicht auskennen solltet.

Gruss

Felix


----------



## jojo2 (1. Oktober 2007)

baiano schrieb:


> Hallo JausF,
> 
> Komme aus Neuenkirchen(Vechta)
> Gruss
> ...


Ich hab dem Felix zwischenzeitlich geantwortet und mir mal sein öffentliches Profil bei MTB-News angeguckt - das lohnt sich, und was sich auch von ihm lohnt ist diese / seine /deren website:

http://www.honks-united.de/


Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die Honks-united auch die, nun unter Bäumen liegenden, und die älteren, nun leider verrotenden, Northshorestreckenteile und das alles in Bad Iburg aufgebaut haben. 
Ein harmloser Teil im unteren Bereich kann ja noch befahren werden, aber das, wovon man nur noch die Reste sehen kann, ist echt beeindruckend. Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen, wenn man mal in Bad Iburg fährt (teilweise liegen die Streckenteile aber mitten im tiefen Wald an Stellen, wo man kaum zu Fuß runter kann) 
In diesem Sinne
wir sehn uns
JausF
Was war jetzt mit Mittwoch?


----------



## jojo2 (6. Oktober 2007)

Bin heute Abend endlich wieder zurück von einer Fortbildung in Oldenburg (ist das flach hier!).
Will deswegen morgen vormittag mal wieder ein bißchen rauf und runter fahren.
Ich hatte an Teuto gedacht, 
oder fährt jemand woanders (hin) und ich darf mit? 
Ansonsten fahre ich morgen gegen 8 nach Brochterbreck oder so und hätte auch noch etwas Platz im Auto.
Wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (13. Oktober 2007)

Morgen (Sonntag) geht es wieder in den Teuto.
Wer kommt mit?

Ich kann mein Auto von 7 - 13Uhr benutzen. Eine(r) kann noch mitfahren.
Zeit hätte ich auch morgen nachmittag, aber kein Auto, würde dann aber nicht Teuto vorschlagen, weil es dort bei diesem göttlichen Wetter zu voll sein wird.

Wir sehn uns

JausF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2007)

MuÃte wegen Arbeit am Sonntag meine ReiseplÃ¤ne komplett umstellen und bin dann doch erst nachmittags losgefahren. Bin an Ankum vorbei, um vielleicht ein paar unmotivierte Biker mitnehmen zu kÃ¶nnen, war aber weit und breit keiner zu sehen...
In Hesepe dann immer wieder den Berg rauf und runter gehÃ¼pft â Ihr wisst schon: Durch die Heide beim Steinbruch und Ã¶stlich der Gehnstrasse runter auf den Parkplatz an der Ueffelner Str (warum nur sind die Strecken abwÃ¤rts nicht einen Kilometer lÃ¤nger?! - das wÃ¤rs noch. Aber wenn  wir dann in 14 Tagen tatsÃ¤chlich am Gardasee sind, jammere ich wahrscheinlich, weil mir die Arme so weh tun....).
Wie ich dann also die Schotterwege so lang fahre, habe ich ein paar FuÃgÃ¤nger vor mir. Ich ruf noch âKann ich mal eben vorbei?!â, da is es auch schon zu spÃ¤t. HÃ¤tte ich gewuÃt, wer da zwischen mir und meiner Dusche steht, hÃ¤tte ich vielleicht doch lieber einen Bunny Hop probiert (wird sowieso meist nur ein Hop). Aber da hatte ich auch schon gebremst. Ne was en Zufall, es war der Heiko (Hatte keine Zeit zum Rad fahren â Beziehungspflege). Nach Sekunden haben wir uns dann wieder verabschiedet: âBis Mittwoch!â 

Was ich nur sagen wollte ist: 
*Wir treffen uns also am Mittwoch um 19 Uhr vor dem Laden in Ankum. *
Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht, wie das mit dem alkfreien Weizen hinterher ist. Ich werde noch bei Erdinger wg. Sponsoring anfragen, denn Faris al Sultan hatte es beim Hawaii Ironman ja nicht so weit gebracht, auf uns dagegen, ist ja immer Verlass...

Und auÃerdem: NÃ¤chstes Wochenende irgendjemand Zeit und Lust fÃ¼r ne lÃ¤ngere Tour?

Wir sehn uns
JausF

Und bei dieser Gelegenheit: 
Ich habe noch ein RÃ¼cklicht abzugeben: Cube Rider 1 von Sigma (mit Batterien mit Restlaufzeit) inklsv. eingepackter Ersatzbatterien fÃ¼r zusammen 10 Euros.


----------



## jojo2 (16. Oktober 2007)

Unser aller Heiko schrieb ja:
_tach leute, morgen (für sandra: das ist mittwoch der 17.10.08)um 19.00uhr
starten einen mtb-dunkelfahrt. also die accu´s geladen und los. dauer ca
1.5h, ihr seid also zum läderspiel rechtzeitig wieder daheim. bitte anmelden
damit ich weiß wer dabei ist.
gruß heiko_


Ich wollte noch dazu sagen: Wenn jemand noch ne Lampe braucht, kann ich eine für den Abend verleihen, würde dann aber mit dem Auto kommen, deswegen mir vorher bescheid geben.

Wegen der Nachfragen zu dem Rücklicht: ich würde sie nur jemandem empfehlen, der nicht viel im Dunkeln trainiert. Mit neuen Batterien reicht das Licht vielleicht für 20 Stunden. (Ich habe also immer recht schnell neue Batterien kaufen müssen - das ging ins Geld, abgesehen von dem Unfug, die Batterien nach kurzer Zeit wegschmeißen zu müssen).
Ich selber benutze nun Cube Rider II mit (aufladbaren Akkus) - die kann man übrigens bei Rund ums Rad in Ankum kaufen.
is doch so Heiko, oder?

JausF


----------



## jojo2 (26. Oktober 2007)

unser aller Heiko schrieb:

_ja leute ich weiß das für einige von euch, bei dem was ich jetzt schreibe,
eine welt zusammen brechen wird, aber ihr werdet euch an den gedanken
gewöhnen müssen das auch ich ein mensch bin und auch ich fehler mache( gut
zugegeben sehr wenige) aber mir ist heute einer unterlaufen. die mtb-tour
"wittekindsweg" kann erst im dezember laufen, nähere angaben gib es noch.
für die jenigen unter euch die jetzt hilfe brauchen wenden sich bitte an
jörg oder jonny walker.
i´m sorry heiko_

Hier is jetzt Jörg.
Wo also werden wir dann an diesem Wochenende fahren?!
wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (1. November 2007)

Tag zusammen,
bin also letztes Wochenende doch wieder allein unterwegs gewesen
- keiner mag mich.

Ich war wieder mal im Teuto - diesmal da "wo der teuto seine zähne zeigt" (O-Ton von der transteuto-website)
Bin von Bad Iburg nach Borgholzhausen und zurück - war´n Heidenspaß, mußt aber wieder an den gleichen Stellen absteigen wie auf der Transteutoteilstücktour - habe ich mich aber nicht geärgert, fahr am nächsten Sonntag einfach nochmal da lang.
Das Wetter war morgens nich ganz so pralle. Wind und kalt, aber die Strecke war zumeist trocken und gut befahrbar. Rauf wurd mir gut warm, runter war blöd. Immer wieder mit über 40 Sachen über hunderte von Metern immer nur runter?! War manchmal echt lausig kalt (na ja ich übertreib jetzt ein bißchen, denn das war schon heiß - endlich mal wieder ein paar Abfahrten...).
Am kommenden Sonntag will ich also wieder da hin.
Wer fährt mit? 
Wird aber wohl ne elende Sauerei, weil die Strecke nun nicht mehr ganz so trocken ist.
Wenn keiner mitfährt, frage ich erst wieder nach, wenn ich von der bike-transgermany zurück bin!
wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (26. November 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner mitfährt, frage ich erst wieder nach, wenn ich von der bike-transgermany zurück bin!
> wir sehn uns
> JausF



Ich konnt nun doch nicht mehr so lange warten... 
Bin ständig mit dem Rad unterwegs seh zwar keinen von euch - zumindest nicht auf dem Rad, aber:

Das lieg bestimmt nur daran, dass Euch der Oberkörper kalt und nur die Beine beim Pedalieren warm werden. Habe aber etwas gefunden, was die Brust- und Armmuskeln wärmt:

http://www.vimeo.com/388671

Also: Das verwaiste BW-Gelände in Fürstenau bietet genügend Platz...
Ich fang schon mal an

Wir sehn uns 
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (30. November 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Bin ständig mit dem Rad unterwegs



Ähem.
Fährt jemand am Wochenende 
(Samstagnachmittag; Sonntagvormittag)?
Ich würde dann gerne mitfahren...
JausF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Bin ständig mit dem Rad ...



Nur heute abend darf ich nicht in den Wald - wegen des Sturms...

Hatte aber gestern auf MTB-News ein deja vu


http://www.zapiks.com/chain-vs-chain.html

wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ihr kennt die Serie von BBC "The long way round?
http://www.longwayround.com/html/lwr_dvm.html
Es geht auch ohne Mücken:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozaj5BrYOe8


Ich will am Wochenende auch fahren
(hoffentlich liegt Schnee), 
fährt jemand mit?

Grüße an Alex,
der vielleicht bald von seinem Zimmer in einer Reha-Klinik in Bad Iburg 
in die Hügel hüpfen darf. (Gib bescheid, ich hoppel mit)
Gute Besserung

Wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (14. Dezember 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ich will am Wochenende auch fahren
> (hoffentlich liegt Schnee),
> fährt jemand mit?




Mein Partner für die Bike-transgermany kann an diesem Wochenende nicht
kommen, ich bin also wieder vollkommen flexibel.
Fahre, wann immer ihr wollt, aber die Nächte alleine im Wald machen Lust mal wieder mit Anderen gemeinsam zu fahren...

Also: Ich sorg für Schnee, den Spaß kriegen wir dann schon.
Wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (16. Dezember 2007)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ich sorg für Schnee, den Spaß kriegen wir dann schon.



Schnee habe ich heute morgen leider doch nicht hinbekommen, wahrscheinlich war deswegen keiner mit mir unterwegs - na gut, ich experimentiere erstmal weiter, bevor ich wieder leere Versprechungen mache...
wir sehn uns (trotzdem?)
[Zu Nachtfahrten in dieser Woche kriege ich ja wohl keinen von Euch überredet, aber wie sieht´s denn ab dem nächsten Wochenende aus? Urlaub? Zwischendurch mal ne etwas längere Tour oder so? Ich steh jedenfalls zur Verfügung]

Bis dahin 
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (25. Dezember 2007)

Grüße zusammen!
Und schöne Weihnachten und all das.

Ich will Euch ja immer aufs Rad locken, aber jetzt weiss ich, was 
wirklich passt.

Die Biker im Deister fanden das:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jp8jIPaX9BM

und ich glaub, das passt ebenso nach Ankum und drumzu.
Also:
Grüße von mir
(und die Strecken sind seit Tagen echt Klasse 
- echt)
Wir sehn uns 
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi.
Fährt jemand hier in der Gegend in den nächsten Tagen mit mir ein bißchen MTB?
(noch habe ich ein bißchen so was wie Urlaub und der größte Teil der Familie ist mit Pferden unterwegs. Also: Ich habe ein bißchen Zeit und fahre weiterhin / war gestern bei diesem göttlichen Wetter natürlich wieder im Teuto, ihr solltet mal mitkommen.)

Und dann habe ich noch gedacht, Rennradfahren sei nur total langweilig und ich fang ich das erst im nächsten Jahr an, wenn ich meine erste Rentenzahlung erhalte. Aber oh man, die haben´s echt drauf. Besser ich bleib doch bei MTB, ist weniger Nervenkitzel und besser für´s Herz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2y...bike2b.com/540-Bike_Thief-,e_82188,r_9724.htm

Also: Kann ich bei jemandem in den nächsten Tagen mitfahren?
(MTB)

Wir sehn uns 
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wenn ich die Zeichen richtig deute, bin ich bald nicht mehr nur alleine im Wald unterwegs.

Freitag ist Grühnkohlessen?
       und 
dann werden die Räder wieder rausgeholt?

Dann ja jeder wieder 

                      as we like:


http://www.vorb.org.nz/video-view-56106.html

(schon alt und immer wieder nich schlecht)

                 oder aber auch:

http://www.vorb.org.nz/video-view-56144.html
(auch schon älter und immer noch was wahres dran).


Wir sehn uns also bald wieder

JausF

Ach ja, was habt ihr eigentlich diesen "Winter" gemacht?

Ich hatte nix besseres zu tun
(war aber nicht nur bekloppt,
hat auch Spaß gemacht):
(kriege hier jetzt leider nicht den Link zum Winterpokal rein, nur den Banner und der muss ja hier nu wirklich nicht stehen bleiben)


----------



## jojo2 (16. Februar 2008)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wenn ich die Zeichen richtig deute, bin ich bald nicht mehr nur alleine im Wald unterwegs.



Falsch gedeutet. 
Na ja hätte ja sein können, dass nun auch andere aus der Umgebung von Ankum (und Fürstenau) wieder fahren...

Nun gut. 
Aber Christian B. (oder alle anderen Christians, Stefans usw. usw), wenn du mitliest, meld Dich mal. Ich fahre am Sonntag auf jeden Fall, kannst Dir die Zeit aussuchen. Wenn wir noch in den Teuto wollen, dann müsste es allerdings morgen früh sein. Denn spätestens am Nachmittag kann man nicht mal mehr auf den Nebenwegen fahren, weil dann auch da viele MTBler und Wanderer sein werden...
Sonst geht Teuto auch nächstes Wochenende.

wir sehn uns 
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (14. März 2008)

Versprochen?
Es fahren demnächst auch wieder ein paar andere hier in der Gegend?!

Können tut das eigentlich jeder.
Das kann man auch sehen an dem Kumpel von den Athertons
(ihr kennt die alle?)

http://bikemag.com/av/flash/athertons_farmer_jack/

Für die Werbeeinblendungen bekomme ich Geld, deswegen nicht einfach wieder wegklicken. Und viel erkennen kann man zeitweise auch nicht,
aber man ahnt: Biken kann eigentlich jeder!

Und wer wieder Lust aufs gemeinsame biken hat, soll einfach bescheid geben.

Mit Stephan und mit Christian war ich schon unterwegs,
fehlen nur noch ein paar.... 

wir sehn uns
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (20. März 2008)

Diesmal was ohne Kommentar.
Aber so wird´s hier bei uns vielleicht auch am Wochenende aussehen.

Freuen wir uns drauf?

http://www.vertriders.com/images/img0397.jpg
(mehr unter http://www.vertriders.com)

Habt Ihr schon das Buch von Lesewitz gelesen?

Held am Sonntag​eine Fundgrube!
wir sehn uns!
JausF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. März 2008)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Hier war ein nettes Bild mit viel Schnee und vielen Sternen und glücklichen Bikern
> Freuen wir uns drauf?;
> habe ich gefragt



na ja bislang war es eher so:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/005.jpg
Aber einfach aufstehen und weiter!

"Das Wetter hat noch Potenzial..." heißt es bei Henry Lesewitz / Held am Sonntag.

Da bin ich ja gespannt!
Och eigentlich ja nicht, denn Radfahren ist  schließlich total entspannend und beruhigt ungemein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KlaTcqO-YY&NR=1

Wir alle sehen uns dann am kommenden Samstag um 14 Uhr bei Rund ums Rad in Ankum zu ´ner netten Runde - korrekt?


wir sehn uns!
so oder so
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (31. März 2008)

So,
es ist vollbracht!
der Winterpokal ist beendet!
Glückwunsch Satori!

Ich selber bin ja auch mitgefahren; kann zwar noch immer nicht mountainbiken, aber jetzt dafür ganz lange im Sattel bleiben...

Ich danke allen Mitstreitern von Platz 150 bis 210 (ich wollte nie unter 210 rutschen) ohne die ich all die schönen Vollmondnächte nicht hätte erleben dürfen...
Ich danke auch Heiko von rund ums rad, der zumindest immer eins meiner Räder am laufen hielt!
Danke Heiko!

Mit Gemeinsamradeln wars ja nicht so viel in diesem Winter, aber nun ist ja die  Sonne raus und sogar die RR-fahrer sind wieder auf der Straße. Da werden sicherlich auch wieder mehr Mtbler im Wald zu sehen sein.

Diesen Fred hier brauch ich ja jetzt nicht mehr, da wir uns demnächst über 
http://www.rundumsrad-ankum.de/

austauschen können (dauert´s noch lang´ Heiko?).


Traurig ist das mit der Abflughalle, aber weils so schön war, hier deren Video nach einem Jahr Abflughalle. Auf dass die nächste fast genauso werde und dann fahren wir da mal gemeinsam hin)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5g-fNwguA[/nomedia]



Und schnell noch eine Suchanzeige (die habe woanders schon mal so ähnlich gesehen, vielleicht ist die ja auch hier erfolgreich):

Suche 600 Hm, nähe Fürstenau.

(Damit ich - frei nach Christoph Listmann - so schnell werde, dass ich bergauf vor der kurve bremsen muss. 
Wie gesacht, meine Fahrtechnik lässt zu wünschen übrig, aber Kilometer bin ich ich schon gefahren)

Wir sehn uns 
JausF


----------



## jojo2 (6. April 2008)

jojo2 schrieb:


> So,
> Diesen Fred hier brauch ich ja jetzt nicht mehr, da wir uns demnächst über
> Wir sehn uns
> JausF



Ich hab gedacht, ich lass euch jetzt mal in Ruh mit Nachfragen zum Fahren, aber!:

Rikman vom Schaltwerk hier auf MTB-News gab folgende Aufforderung:

Look out for cyclists​
und ich dachte, ich tu das die ganze Zeit.
Aber wahrscheinlich is et nur meine eingeschränkte Wahrnehmung.
Ich muss nur mal genau hingucken, dann werde ich schon sehen.
Rikman gab folgenden Hinweis für mich: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB9SRm2c_LA 

Wir sehn (Ähem: Ich sehe) euch!
JausF

der Link zu Rikman: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4591708#post4591708


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2008)

So, das waren ja zwei nette Tage und  Touren mit uns in Ankum.
Es geht also wieder los: 
Erstmal Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 30.
Ich schreib nun wirklich das letzte Mal hier, brauch also keiner mehr nachgucken, sondern dann besser bei http://www.rundumsrad-ankum.de/ da gibt´s dann alle Lokalinfos usw. 
Ein Bild von den beiden Tourtagen habe ich leider nicht aber es war ungefähr so...
http://www.cape-epic.com/data/gallery/images/ce02985_20070328_002919_large.jpg

CU
JausF


----------



## newjoe (20. April 2008)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ich schreib nun wirklich das letzte Mal hier, brauch also keiner mehr nachgucken, sondern ...
> CU
> JausF




Hi JausF
wenn, du also nicht mehr schreibst, dann können die Anderen ja mal bei 
http://www.transteuto.de/
nachgucken da steht wieder was Neues!
Unbedingt vormerken!!!! worauf da hingewiesen wird 

Allen viel Spaß dabei
ebenfalls 
Jörg
CU


----------



## jojo2 (1. Februar 2012)

so passo!
führ ich den thread hier mal weiter
macht ja nun vielleicht etwas sinn.

wenn ich dir in dem thread mit den ganzen verrückten schreiben würde,
gäbe es sowieso nur blöde kommentare.
wovon die nämlich keine ahnung haben,
darüber reden die am meisten...
so sind se 
meine geliebten mitfahrer aus dem teuto


so! 
zur sache:
war ne schöne runde heute. bis sonntag dann!


----------



## Passo95 (1. Februar 2012)

ja definitiv suoer heute!
sind n paar ganz gute Vids. dabe ivon den aufnahmen!
ma guck ob man da was draus machen kann!
bis Sonntag!


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2012)

hi pascal
du musst deinen freund überreden, dich 
am sonntag mitzunehmen. ich muss gebracht werden, 
weil der wagen danach weiter nach münster fährt
und ich später in brochterbeck wieder abgeholt werde.


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Februar 2012)

ha, erwischt jojo
die heimliche auferstehung deines alten monolog-threads!



jojo2 schrieb:


> wenn ich dir in dem thread mit den ganzen verrückten schreiben würde, gäbe es sowieso nur blöde kommentare.


jaaahhhh, so ist das mit de verrrüückte mongos
und ich dachte imma der teutotreeed ist der mit den qualitulifiziertesten kommertahren 



jojo2 schrieb:


> wovon die nämlich keine ahnung haben,
> darüber reden die am meisten...


worüber reden die teutonen eigentlich am meisten,
das biken kanns ja nicht sein, oder???



jojo2 schrieb:


> so sind se
> meine geliebten mitfahrer aus dem teuto


irgendwie muss man die armen kreaturen ja gerne haben
die können doch nix dafür...



jojo2 schrieb:


> war ne schöne runde heute. bis sonntag dann!


wir sehen uns sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2012)

sonntag!
genau!



hmmm
wo finde ich jetzt noch ein kleines fleckchen
auf dem ich schreiben kann
nur so für mich
und dass ich trotzdem entdeckt werde,
mit all meinen nachrichten für die ganze welt??

hmm
ich glaube, hier gefällt´s mir, hier bleib` ich 
und alle sind willkommen -
ne passo, is doch so?!


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Februar 2012)

finde ich gut
dass alle und passo auf deiner seite willkommen sind

ich werde es den anderen aber trotzdem nicht verraten
dass du hier so ein kleines fleckchen für dich gefunden hast...


----------



## Passo95 (2. Februar 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> hmm
> ich glaube, hier gefällt´s mir, hier bleib` ich
> und alle sind willkommen -
> ne passo, is doch so?!



Klar doch is doch nix dabei


----------



## Passo95 (3. Februar 2012)

es kann sein dass ich am sonntag mitfahre oder auch nich..das müssen wir leider kurtzfrisstig endscheiden aber zu sicherheit...könntest du mir mal die Adresse geben..falls wir doch kommen können..?


----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2012)

alles blöd das

brochterbeck parkplatz für die wanderer
im bocketal
(heißt wirklich so - so wie auental, oder
hobbitland und so) 

mitbekommen?
wird wohl erst ab 11 losgehen
ändert bei mir allerdings nichts - ich fahr nicht selber, 
sondern werde gebracht


----------



## Passo95 (4. Februar 2012)

jo ok falls wir mitkommen..sagen wir dann spätestens am sonntag um 9:00Uhr im Thread bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passo95 (18. Februar 2012)

haste die Gap schon wieder Fertig oder muss das noch gemacht werden?
Ich möchte die gern mal wieder springen^^


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2012)

ne
auf der strecke war ich in der letzten zeit nicht mehr
aber dürfte kein problem sein, das wieder hin zu kriegen
die wildschweine haben ja vor allem an der landung rumgeschnüffelt
brauchste wahrscheinlch nicht mal einen klappspaten dafür

hab gehört, ihr seid jetzt ne richtige truppe
lass aber nicht zu viele da rumgurken
sonst ist es igendwann vorüber mit der waldesruh
also immer schön umsichtig sein
und die augen auf!


----------



## Passo95 (18. Februar 2012)

naja ne richtige Truppe kann man das jetz auch nich nennen^^ 
also es sind ein paar leute dazu gestoßen aber die fahren meist in Alfhausen oder im Trimmdich...wird also kein großaufgebot werden.

und...natürlich
 
he has an eye on that Trail^^


----------



## jojo2 (18. Februar 2012)

hehe


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2012)

hi passo
was man so für leute trifft, auf dem weg nach hause...
aber ich war total fertig - mannomann, musste dringend nach hause

wenn der dominique (hab ich doch richtig?)
wenn der sich tatsächlich ein neues rad zulegen will
liegt er mit dem beefcake vielleicht nicht schlecht.
kann man alles mit machen. ist leicht genug zum trampeln
und stabil genug zum bergabfahren.
aber
er sollte solche räder unbedingt mal ein paar stunden testen.
bei rose kann er sich das rad ja für ein wochenende schicken lassen,
oder er nimmt an einem "soulride workshop" von rose teil,
da kriegt er dann für drei tage das rad gestellt.

oder er leiht es sich im bikepark aus 
(in willingen aber am besten in diesem hotel, das mit rose kooperiert - die sind dann recht günstig)

aber er sollte sich nicht schon jetzt festlegen. 
er sollte unbedingt auch andere marken testen - im bikepark zum beispiel.
bergamont fällt mir für winterberg und willingen ein, in winterberg auch rotwild.

er sollte auf jeden fall nicht nur nach den komponenten gehen, 
sondern er muss die rahmen testen - so kriegt er am ehesten raus, 
welcher rahmen zu ihm passt. 
ist das rad zu lang, oder zu kurz, zu steil, oder oder oder,
dann ist die auf dem papier supergute gabel vielleicht nett, 
aber macht das rad evtl. auch nicht paassender für ihn.

was hier im forum über die marken und die räder geschrieben wird,
ist bestimmt auch oft hilfreich und wichtig, 
aber oft wollen sich die leute nur selbst wichtig machen,
wenn die ein rad beurteilen.

wenn dominique (?) mal im teuto mitfährt, 
kriegt er schon mal ein paar unterschiedliche 
räder zu sehen und was darüber zu hören.

bei chrisxrossi kann außerdem auch mal räder von kona testen.
der hat meistens ein paar zur auswahl.
so 
cu!


----------



## Passo95 (19. Februar 2012)

ja das haben wir uns auch gedacht^^
wir sind noch bis 14:30 da geblieben..
ich sag dominik das^^ kein problem..
und was ich noch sagen wollte...wir haben auf der line die wir mit dir heut gefahren sind die Gab wieder repariert und auf dem graden stück danach noch einen Sprung hingesetzt.
Der Sprung ist ca.1m hoch also etwas kleiner als die Gab und wir wussten nicht ob wir da euch ne gab raus machen sollten haben es desshalb erst einmal so gefahren...wenn du da mal bist, kannst du dir ja noch überlegen was man daraus machen kann...wir stehen gern zur hilfe bereit! 

Macht aber auch ohne einen anlieger dran spaß...

cu.


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2012)

bei 1 meter höhe empfiehlt sich auf jeden fall ne absteigende landung
ist ja relativ flach da

aber genau so hab ich mir das gedacht:
ich zeig jemandem die strecken, sag dann noch dazu:
hmm da fehlt eigentlich dies und das...


und wenn ich das nächste  mal dahin komme ist alles schon fertig
das find ich gut!
wir sehn uns


----------



## Passo95 (19. Februar 2012)

das find ich schön das du dich da drüber freust^_^
die absteigende landung ist ja im handumdehn gebaut^^

man sieht sich dann..


----------



## jojo2 (25. Februar 2012)

hi pascal
hab mir euern sprung heute mal angeguckt
50 cm sind es. 
das ist nicht flach, aber auch nicht ganz so hoch
ne extra landung muss man da nicht machen, kann man aber...


beim kleinen gap davor
habt ihr die landung ja wieder in ordnung gebracht
und wohl auch gemerkt, das man keine hohe anfahrtgeschwindigkeit 
braucht (der, der es probiert hat, ist den spuren nach zu urteilen etwas zu weit 
und mit verzogenem lenker aufgekommen - ich hoffe, es is nix passiert?)

grüße
und viel spass dann morgen


----------



## Passo95 (26. Februar 2012)

ne ne alles in ordnung^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ankume (6. September 2012)

Passo95 schrieb:


> das find ich schön das du dich da drüber freust^_^
> die absteigende landung ist ja im handumdehn gebaut^^
> 
> man sieht sich dann..


 samstag um 13.30 uhr abfahrt bei heiko????
rund ums rad ankum


----------



## ankume (7. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## derNeue (12. März 2015)

Hallo gibt es die Gruppe noch und wenn ja würde ich mich über paar Info freuen. Will nach einigen Jahren wieder mehr MTB fahren und nicht nur im Sommer mein RR bewegen.

Lieben Gruß


----------

